# Detention grade data outlets



## Harry76 (Sep 17, 2019)

I am looking for some data outlet cover plates that are Detention or Security Grade, preferably for RJ45 keystone jacks.
Does anyone know of any?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

https://www.leviton.com/en/docs/Leviton_Secure_Connectivity_Brochure.pdf

Cheers
John


----------



## Harry76 (Sep 17, 2019)

These must be detention grade wall outlets for data, typically metal two piece plates with tamper proof screws.

I can"t find any for keystone or RJ45 jacks.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Harry76 said:


> These must be detention grade wall outlets for data, typically metal two piece plates with tamper proof screws.
> 
> I can"t find any for keystone or RJ45 jacks.


 That would be stainless steel plates & you may have to order the security screws in bulk.
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=stainless+steel+plates+with+rj45+jack
https://www.amazon.com/LINKOMM-Cat6A-Shielded-Keystone-Metal/dp/B07K3RCNBW


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

In my experience, the security of data drops is done at the switch level and not at the jack level.

It looks like you want physical security; never done that. In a similar situation I have used metal lockable covers https://www.amazon.com/EATON-WIUMV-1-1-Gang-Metal-Cover/dp/B005YSU8NC to stop tampering, but this does not stop a guy from still disconnecting it from the equipment side and plugging in or just ripping the cord out of the wall.

Cheers
John


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Is this guy asking about data jacks for jail cells?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.

Great screen name. Most of us remember him. https://www.electriciantalk.com/f36/featured-pro-black-dog-87409/


----------



## Harry76 (Sep 17, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> Is this guy asking about data jacks for jail cells?


They are for the booking process and interview areas, anywhere a prisoner could get access to.
They must be detention grade, normal steel covers with tamper resistant screws won't meet the requirements 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Harry76 said:


> They are for the booking process and interview areas, anywhere a prisoner could get access to.
> They must be detention grade, *normal steel covers with tamper resistant screws won't meet the requirements *
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


RFI whoever speced this to specify a manufacturer, product, model # etc.
Either they change the specs or they realize it can't be done. 
Have they ever seen these specced covers?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

I found it...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Prisoners love metal faceplates. They can make a great shiv with those.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

You may have to take a swp13 plate, drill holes in it just large enough for the cable and then do the connection in the box behind the cover.

http://ecatalog.hubbell-wiring.com/press/pdfs/H4534.pdf

Cheers
John


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

As @Navyguy said, security for the connection is done at the switch.

I'd ask the Eng what he's actually looking for.

There are these ... But having guys with nothing to do 24/7, I'm sure they'll break it somehow. Most of them can hotwire a car in about 10 seconds :biggrin:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Harry76 said:


> *They are for the booking process and interview areas,* anywhere a prisoner could get access to.
> They must be detention grade, normal steel covers with tamper resistant screws won't meet the requirements
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk





emtnut said:


> As @*Navyguy* said, security for the connection is done at the switch.
> 
> I'd ask the Eng what he's actually looking for.
> 
> There are these ... But having guys with nothing to do 24/7, I'm sure they'll break it somehow. Most of them can hotwire a car in about 10 seconds :biggrin:


Aren't they supervised in these areas & don't these areas have cameras, so, they don't vandalize?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> Aren't they supervised in these areas & don't these areas have cameras, so, they don't vandalize?



Inmates love camera's . They can make shiv's from the lenses..........:biggrin:


----------

